# Still here



## osprey2 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all

Still here and drooling. Problems mean smoking and bbq has gone on the back burner for now, so I might not put any posts up, but still looking.

Hopefully the next few months things will improve.

Keep up the good work

Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 13, 2014)

Hang in their!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello Dave.  I am also having problems.  I am down to my small smoker and my cheap knock off grill.  My fridge build has been delayed so long now I have lost the drawings I had made for it.  Just hang in there, things will work out in time.  I bought a cheap knock off grill from ASDA and I just grill a steak now and then with some wood chips just to keep myself from losing hope.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 15, 2014)

Going to do some pork ribs in the bradley countertop later, hope they turn out better than the last lot


----------



## wade (Mar 19, 2014)

Do you do ribs regularly on it?


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wade said:


> Do you do ribs regularly on it?


At the moment Wade, long term injury means I'm broke


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 20, 2014)

i know how that feels osprey 2 not a pot to p**s in


----------

